# Plugin Export



## Gast2 (25. Jul 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe in meinen eclipse Ordner Plugin ein jar hinzugefügt, welches ich für meine RCP anwendung verwenden möchte.
Wenn ich dann auf mein Product gehe(Open Run -->plugins) und es hinzufüge klappt alles wunderbar. Doch wenn ich mein Product exportiere, exportiert er dieses jar nicht mit.
Was muss ich machen damit er mir dieses plugin auch mit exportiert?


----------



## tfa (25. Jul 2008)

Hast du es auch in der Product Configuration hinzugefügt (Configuration -> Plug-ins and Fragments)?
Ein "Add required Plug-ins" könnte helfen.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jul 2008)

Ein "Add required Plug-ins" hab ich gemacht ist ja auch wunderbar angehakt...

EDIT: okay was mir aufgefallen ist, dass plugin wird nicht wie anderen blau dargestellt sondern lila?? was bedeutet das ??  ???:L


----------



## vogella (27. Jul 2008)

Kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html#usingexternaljars


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jul 2008)

seite ist schon lang bekannt =)...


----------

